# Snowman Candy Dish



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just in time for our Christmas lunch get together tomorrow with our kids and their kids. I cut the two halves on the CNC, glued it together, sanded...and turned it over to my sweetie to paint. A couple of coats of Shellac and it is a done deal.

Ho Ho Ho, ready set, go!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it. Nice idea


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

That would make a nice cribbage board if it had a few more holes.
Nicely done.


----------

